# Echo Blower PB2100- needs help @ wot



## Stromzilla (Apr 6, 2009)

Stalls out when you go past 1/2 throttle. I've changed the gas tank grommet/hose/filter assy. The carb is in the soak tank for the second time with needles removed. The diaphragm looks suspect but there are no tears that I can see. I'm not sure what else I can do other than play with the hi-speed adjustment and change out the diaphragm/gasket in the carb.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If the diaphragm is distorted or leaking it can cause a problem like this, but a bad high speed check valve can also do this. Soaking a carburetor like this can cause this check valve to stop working and on some carburetors they are not replaceable.


----------



## Stromzilla (Apr 6, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> If the diaphragm is distorted or leaking it can cause a problem like this, but a bad high speed check valve can also do this. Soaking a carburetor like this can cause this check valve to stop working and on some carburetors they are not replaceable.


Holy Cow! You scared the crap out of me. I immediately pulled the carb from the soak tank, rinsed it of with warm water, blew it out with compressed air, reassembled, and man does it ever rip. Apparently the carb was still dirty in the needle area and thankfully the cleaning fluid did not damage anything. In any event, I adjusted the high and low speed needles and I can't get over how nice it runs. Problem solved!!


----------

